# Ae_aml_infinite_loop

## i0

Hey

Got Intel D945GLF2 board with atom 330

Suddenly out of nowhere 1 core goes to 100% and every 2 seconds or so i get:

```

Dec 12 15:24:40 manki kernel: [38487.126379] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC_.INIT] (Node f7012c30), AE_AML_INFINITE_LOOP

Dec 12 15:24:40 manki kernel: [38487.126429] ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_GPE._L00] (Node f700f1b0), AE_AML_INFINITE_LOOP

Dec 12 15:24:40 manki kernel: [38487.126484] ACPI Exception (evgpe-0568): AE_AML_INFINITE_LOOP, while evaluating GPE method [_L00] [20090320]

```

```

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND

  162 root      15  -5     0    0    0 R   99  0.0 524:35.56 kacpid

```

After reboot, everything is ok, but again after some time same thing happens.

Any ideas?

----------

## krzysz00

Does the problem go away if you disable ACPI?

----------

## i0

No, i tried acpi=off but then machine just died.

Worked 20 days or so and died, when i looked into it, power led flashed 3 times like machine was in sleep.

Started it up again, machine worked about 10 min and again - died, tried third time - same result.

Also tried noapic irqpoll pci=routeirq, worked longer without problems but again, after a while one core load was 100% and so on.

Thinking of disabling HT in BIOS, would it help?

----------

## krzysz00

i don't know. try it and see

----------

